# Handrail Bracket Clearance



## tonyleto (Feb 17, 2012)

We received this question from one of our customers. His home uses this style bracket which is commonly available in the market from most home stores. The question is whether this handrail bracket meets the clearance requirements as noted in the 2006 IRC?Pertinent sections Exception 3 under "1012.4 Continuity""3. Handrail brackets . . . attached to the bottom surface of the handrail that do not project horizontally beyond the sides of the handrail within 1.5 inches . . . of the bottom of the handrail shall not be considered obstructions."
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1214


View attachment 1655


View attachment 1655


/monthly_2012_02/Handrail0001-3.jpg.3007a4c9b773cabd1ef7418cf5beec88.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Feb 17, 2012)

The handrail is to be "continuous" for the length of the stairs. The term "continuous" means not only that a single handrail must run from the top riser to the bottom riser, but it also indicates that users should be able to grasp the handrail and maintain their grasp without having to release the rail where it is supported.

IMO, It meets the  intent, But your handrail does not meet

Handrails with a circular cross section shall have an outside diameter of at least 1 1/4 inches and *not greater than 2 inches *

If the bracket hurts the "fingers" tell them to grind the metal smooth or add caulking around the bracket/rail interface to prevent "pinching. The interface should be smooth to the touch. No rough edges.


----------



## tbz (Feb 17, 2012)

Mark,

The handrail is an oval not a circle and thus the 2" douse not apply, this is a type 1 handrail and is compliant for that type of handrail if the total is less than 6.25"

If greater than 6.25" it would defer to type 2 handrails and the other dimensions would be required.

The question from the picture that i see is the angle of the bracket coming from the wall does not allow for the 1.5" block clearance that is required by the code section.

I for one say that the BRACKET does not comply, focus on the question which is about the bracket.


----------



## tbz (Feb 17, 2012)

Mark,

The handrail is an oval with a flat bottom, possible flat spot on top, not a circle and thus the 2" does not apply, this is a type 1 handrail and is compliant for that type of handrail if the total is less than 6.25"

If greater than 6.25" it would defer to type 2 handrails and the other dimensions would be required to be met,

The question being asked, from the picture that i see is the angle of the bracket coming from the wall does not allow for the 1.5" block clearance that is required by the code section.  You know 1.5" from wall and nothing for a minimum of 1.5" below the handrail that projects.  The bracket pis less than 1.5" from the bottom in the vertical plan to the wall side.

I for one say that the BRACKET does not comply, focus on the question which is about the bracket.


----------



## tbz (Feb 17, 2012)

Someone delete the double post please

Ty


----------



## mark handler (Feb 17, 2012)

tbz said:
			
		

> Mark,The handrail is an oval not a circle and thus the 2" douse not apply, this is a type 1 handrail and is compliant for that type of handrail if the total is less than 6.25"
> 
> If greater than 6.25" it would defer to type 2 handrails and the other dimensions would be required.
> 
> ...


It does not comply with a type II

Type II. Handrails with a perimeter greater than 6¼ inches (160 mm)

shall provide a graspable finger recess area on both sides of the profile. The

finger recess shall begin within a distance of ¾ inch (19 mm) measured

vertically from the tallest portion of the profile and achieve a depth of at least

5/16 inch (8 mm) within 7/8 inch (22 mm) below the widest portion of the

profile. This required depth shall continue for at least 3/8 inch (10 mm) to a

level that is not less than 1¾ inches (45 mm) below the tallest portion of the

profile. The minimum width of the handrail above the recess shall be 1¼

inches (32 mm) to a maximum of 2¾inches (70 mm). Edges shall have a

minimum radius of 0.01 inch (0.25 mm).


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2012)

In theory it is Type 1 Mark.....TBZ...I do not believe I have a code section that talks of a block test, just says handrails need to be 1.5" off of the wall.....


----------



## tonyleto (Feb 17, 2012)

The construction company is saying that it meets code per Section 1012 Handrails of 2006 IBC which does not have an allowance for a Type 2 handrail as that was added to the 2009 IBC for Groups R-2 and R-3. Handrail must be between 1.25 and 2 inch diameter or provide "equivalent graspability . . . If the handrail is not circular, it shall have a perimeter dimension of at least 4 inches . . . and not greater than 6.25 inches . . . with a maximum cross section of 2.25 inches."

It's unclear whether this particular handrail falls within that 6.25 inch perimeter without knowing the actual dimensions of the corner radii though.

But this strays from the original question, the code requires that there be a 1-1/2 inch minimum between the wall and the handrail. However, it goes further to note, that for handrail brackets not to be an obstruction (most notably the horizontal arm projecting from the wall), they must not have elements located within 1-1/2 inches of the underside of the handrail along the inside edge.

I've attached another image to show this. As the code is written, the area shown in yellow on the attached drawing should be clear (steveray, this is Tom's reference to the block test which some inspectors use to confirm this clearance criteria).

So back to the question, considering the clearance requirements for handrail brackets, does this handrail bracket meet code?

View attachment 1215


----------



## steveray (Feb 17, 2012)

We seem to be bouncing back and forth from IRC to IBC.....what code are we using?


----------



## tonyleto (Feb 17, 2012)

steveray said:
			
		

> We seem to be bouncing back and forth from IRC to IBC.....what code are we using?


Sorry, I misquoted at the start of the thread. They are claiming compliance under 2006 IBC hence the reference to Section 1012.4.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 17, 2012)

Given the limited information provided, and assuming that there is some sense of scale to the drawing, I would say the example does not meet the 1012.4, Exception 3.  Wouldn't knowing the perimeter, so one could apply the reduction at the end of Exception 3 be helpful too?


----------



## tonyleto (Feb 17, 2012)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> Wouldn't knowing the perimeter, so one could apply the reduction at the end of Exception 3 be helpful too?


Good point. The clearance from the bracket arm can be reduced by 1/8" for every 1/2" of additional handrail perimeter over 4". So if the handrail resulted in a maximum allowable perimeter of 6-1/4", then the required clearance would be reduced by 1/2" making it 1" instead of 1-1/2". However, even if you reduce that yellow box vertically by 1/3, the bulk of the bracket will still be within the area that would define the bracket as an obstruction.


----------



## tbz (Feb 17, 2012)

Tony,

The second picture you posted does not seem to come up when click on it showing the 1.5 clearances

Or may be it is just my iPad


----------



## tonyleto (Feb 17, 2012)

tbz said:
			
		

> Tony,The second picture you posted does not seem to come up when click on it showing the 1.5 clearances Or may be it is just my iPad


I'm able to access it on my computer. I've uploaded it again to see if it works better.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1218
View attachment 527


View attachment 527


/monthly_2012_02/Handrail2.jpg.065b72f278174e4be0524da25eab1bc1.jpg


----------

